# Humidity Percentage for Hedgehogs



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

In recent weeks I have been raising the humidity levels in um hedgehogs room after researching the humidity percentages found in the indigenous areas of the White Bellied and Algerian Hedgehogs and adjusting them accordingly I settled upon an average between 65% to 70% and in the past week I have seen the following benefits:


*Skin is much healthier and no longer dry and I have reduced flax seed oil on food to confirm this is mostly due to the humidity.*
[/*:m:3cuo8kff]
*Increased activity, my hedgehogs have been out and about more and much more exploratory in nature and roaming their habitat.*
[/*:m:3cuo8kff]
*Increased appetite their kibble intake has increased by 20% to compliment their increased activities including wheeling and their weight is remaining stable with little fluctuation.*[/*:m:3cuo8kff]

Its still too early to tell if this is really because of the humidity however since I haven't ever found a solid percentage on humidity anywhere I am going to keep to this and note observations to how they have adapted it seems its been a very promising change so far.


----------



## soapradream (Aug 31, 2011)

Interesting, without any help my room stays at a constant 50% all day long, maybe changing by 1% here or there. What are you using to increase your humidity?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

soapradream said:


> Interesting, without any help my room stays at a constant 50% all day long, maybe changing by 1% here or there. What are you using to increase your humidity?


Humidifier


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those observations are consistent with my two hedgehogs as well  I don't use a humidifier but I live in an area where the average humidity is really high and is commonly in the 65% plus range and I notice that my hedgehogs' skin stays in good shape, they are pretty active and knock on wood I have'nt had any URI issues yet. I know there may be other factors that play into that but it did come to mind that the increased humidity where I live could be playing a beneficial role. It's neat that you are seeing similar results


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Those observations are consistent with my two hedgehogs as well  I don't use a humidifier but I live in an area where the average humidity is really high and is commonly in the 65% plus range and I notice that my hedgehogs' skin stays in good shape, they are pretty active and knock on wood I have'nt had any URI issues yet. I know there may be other factors that play into that but it did come to mind that the increased humidity where I live could be playing a beneficial role. It's neat that you are seeing similar results


Indeed i started research and looked through weather archives on Africa's Humidity index percentages the difficult part is algerian and white bellies humidity percentages vary by about 10% on average I am trying to really observe what I can on these little ones to better understand their needs


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

This is interesting research. With winter quickly approaching I was worrying about Quinn's dry skin and how it might get worse with the dry air. Ive started her on booster but if a humidifier will help too then I should get one. Let me know about any fur ther findings. 

Also, if I get a humidifier I would take some stats and share as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Well Celeste is a Algerian and Feral is a White Belly so I have both species to observe anything positive/negative ever since I began developing the diet survey I've been interested in so much research on these critters


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha! I was planning to get a humidifier for ME, but it looks like I may be getting one for Lillian and we can share lol! I have sensitive skin that dries easily, and with winter approaching, I will most likely end up with one soon.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

While high humidity is great for skin and humid air always feel warmer, anything over I believe it's 40% encourages mold growth and mold is not healthy. If you do have a humid environment, it means more frequent cage cleaning as well as monitoring windows, outside walls and corners for signs of mold.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

The typical humidity in my area is around 50 percent to 55 in most places I've lived and not had any mold issues, luckily I am a cleaning freak to so I don't foresee it being a problem a bit of extra mainteance is a small price to pay for my hedgehogs comfort . That is a good point I had not considered thank you


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Nancy said:


> While high humidity is great for skin and humid air always feel warmer, anything over I believe it's 40% encourages mold growth and mold is not healthy. If you do have a humid environment, it means more frequent cage cleaning as well as monitoring windows, outside walls and corners for signs of mold.


I was going to comment on this, too, Nancy. :lol:

Keep in mind that while the humidifier may help the hedgies (which is wonderful!), they can be harmful to you. I have allergies and am not able to use a humidifier due to the mold and bacteria that humidifiers blow out when not washed properly and daily (which I'm assuming can be harmful to anyone, even people without allergies).

In general, humidifiers aren't really recommended by doctors as they are more likely to hurt your health than to help it, but I think if you make sure to clean the water reservoir with bleach water every day, you won't have to worry about the mold & bacteria.

Sorry to ramble on :lol: My mom has COPD and I have always had asthma, allergies and sinus problems, so I have learned a lot about how changes in the average household's air can improve, worsen or cause respiratory issues.

Keep us updated!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The late,great and missed Hedgemom made this reply to me about humidity levels in a post.

Re: Humidity Question
by HedgeMom on Wed Jun 24, 2009 7:09 am

If you're running an a/c, you are dehumidifying. Optimal indoor humidity is between 40 and 50%. Once humidity hits 50% and over, the temperature starts feeling warmer than it really is.

When your indoor temps hit 80 and your humidity is 75%, the temperature feels like 84 and it makes it harder for your body (or the hedgehog's body) to cool through evaporation. Here's a heat index chart: http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/heat/index.shtml

In the winter, increasing humidity is an effective way of making a room feel warmer. Dry air is cooler than moist air.

And anything lower than 40 can cause dry skin and itchiness.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a fish tank in my house so the huminity is at a pretty good level and sometimes we have the huminity going over 60%, which we can't have that because of the fear of getting mold. What I do is I put VERY dry sponges with a little salt on it and it absorbs some of the water in thair and it puts the persentages down. You change it when the salt is all wet or when it is disolved. It takes weeks or even months to absorb a lot of moisture.


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

what about natural humidity? I live in florida by the water and its always like at the least 30% humidity inside but if i take them for a walk could it bother them? the average humidity is anywhere from 77%-45% daily


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Pooki3 said:


> what about natural humidity? I live in florida by the water and its always like at the least 30% humidity inside but if i take them for a walk could it bother them? the average humidity is anywhere from 77%-45% daily


I'm in Louisiana and our climate is similar. I have never noticed bad side effects, only good ones. I have seen other peoples houses have problem with mold if they have too much furniture and such in the house because it inhibits good air flow.


----------

